# can't find the dvd-drive? SOLVED

## lo-jay

ok,

got a new install on a samsung p580 laptop and somehow can't find out

which device the dvd-drive is?

```
# dmesg | grep DVD

[    2.003995] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633J, SC00, max UDMA/100

[    2.023013] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633J  SC00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

how to proceed?

cheers!

----------

## mani001

I think an easy way to find out is just to insert a DVD/CD and run dmesg: it will tell you something about a new medium in /dev/s*

Probably, there is a more "professional" way to find out...but that's my two cents   :Very Happy: 

Greetings.

----------

## lo-jay

well, the relevant part looks like this

```
[    1.965822] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    1.997383] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.000834] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633J, SC00, max UDMA/100

[    2.003884] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.019583] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633J  SC00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.032512] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 16x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.033106] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.033951] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.034071] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.338790] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.654244] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.665287] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    2.665630] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    2.666155] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    2.666487] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    2.666814] md: autorun ...

[    2.667134] md: ... autorun DONE.

```

 :Confused: 

cheers!

----------

## mani001

yep, I was wrong...I just inserted a DVD and dmesg won't tell me a thing. Don't you have a device /dev/sr0 or something like that? (it's what I have and I think it's quite common if the computer is not very old) Another thing that comes to my mind is to run a program that is smart enough to find out by itself (k3b will do, for example...). Ooor, just activate automount and get into a new world of comfort  :Smile:  (I haven't worried about these things for several years now)

----------

## lo-jay

arrggh!

k3b gives

```

No optical drive found.

K3b did not find any optical device in your system.

Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.
```

any ideas?

thanks again!

----------

## mani001

do you have HAL activated (for autodetecting to work, I mean)? Are you sure you have the proper kernel support for your DVD drive? (SCSI and some other stuff might be needed)

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> No optical drive found.
> 
> K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
> 
> Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-829117-start-0.html might help.

----------

## lo-jay

```
# lspci -k 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a29 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be2 (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e025

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4381 (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c075

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

```

am i missing kernel stuff?

thanks again!

# rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 NetworkManager                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 NetworkManagerDispatcher                                                                                                 [ stopped  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                     [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                     [ started  ]

 local                                                                                                                    [ started  ]

 metalog                                                                                                                  [ started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                                               [ stopped  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 vixie-cron         [/code]

[code]

----------

## mani001

I'm not a guru but I think the DVD drive won't show there because it's not a pci device. Looking again at the output you pasted before

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    2.019583] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633J  SC00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 
> 
> [    2.032512] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 16x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray 
> ...

 

I think your CD-ROM should be /dev/sr0 just like mine. Don't you have a /dev/sr0 file?

----------

## lo-jay

yeah,

i was thinking so too...

but for example vlc gives

```
Playback failure:

DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".

Your input can't be opened:

VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.

```

getting a bit foggy right now  :Confused:   but it the drive seems to exist

```
cdrecord --scanbus 

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'TOSHIBA MK3265GS' 'GJ00' Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW TS-L633J ' 'SC00' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

```

thanks!

----------

## VoidMage

Unrelated to your problem, but could you see if after update-pciids, 'lspci -k' output changes ?

If vlc says something about a log, what's in that log ?

What does 'udevadm info -q all' print about your /dev/sr* devices ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lo-jay,

Are you in the cdrom group ?

----------

## lo-jay

o.k.,

after adding myself to all kinda groups, updating hal, a general update i can

finally access the drive as /dev/sr0.

(no sound in mplayer nor vlc so - but that seems to be another prob...)

THANKS for the GREAT HELP   :Smile: 

----------

